# Bollards & Means of Egress



## Alias (Oct 30, 2012)

_"CBC Section 1133B.5.2 - Width - Ramps shall have a minimum clear width of 48' (1219mm), unless required to be wider by code._"

So, I stopped at the new USFS building yesterday and found that bollards are being installed directly in front of the two front doors and in the ramp leading to the rear parking lot.  The rear bollards interior edge to interior edge are 40" apart.

O-------O    (bad diagram)

    <- 40" ->

As the bollards will constrict exiting to the rear parking lot, are the bollards spaced correctly?  Is it 48" center to center or 48" edge to edge"?  Front bollards appear even closer together.

Concrete for bollards hasn't been poured yet, hence the question.

Sue


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 30, 2012)

I treat them the same as doorways and they must be at least 32 inches (clear) apart with total clear width provided for egress


----------



## Mac (Oct 30, 2012)

"Minimum clear width" should be the minimum clear distance between the bollards. Kind of like "not less than".


----------



## Alias (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, my thoughts exactly.  I just looked at the civil plans and it shows 4' o.c.  Off to talk to owner before he pours concrete.

Sue


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2012)

I am not thinking the bollards would be "on"the ramp.....and then i would revert to accessible routes and 32" min for 24" max


----------



## north star (Oct 30, 2012)

*= =*





> " ...and found that bollards are being installed directly in front ofthe two front doors and in the ramp leading to the rear parking lot."


48 inches of clearance required between the innermost edges.

= =


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2012)

Hunh.......what did they do with the handrails then?


----------



## lunatick (Oct 30, 2012)

What is the purpose of the bollard? Likely a barrier against vehicular entry into the building. A security feature.

I don't have a plan, so I cannot understand your reference to a ramp. Commonly, this feature is frequently installed forward of retail stores along the front sidewalk at the curb ramp. Is this a curb ramp?

Now there is a concern to have some width, but not too much, to maintain things from a security pov. Could a mini fit through?

But also, consider that the once can go or get around the bollard. It typically doesn't form a wall.

And while you may need to have an egressable route (on may argue if it applies or not), this doesn't mean all instances of these would have to be like separated. Just where it is necessary.

Essentially the bollard is a framed opening.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 30, 2012)

Minimum clear width of 48"

The average dimension for the width of a car is about six feet

four feet will stop it


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2012)

We are still at 36" clear here per Ansi 117 and IBC.....make sure they have room for the handrails inside those bollards...sounds like 48"OC will still not be enough for you CA types...


----------



## Msradell (Oct 30, 2012)

From the OP and from the discussion I don't think handrails come into play in this case.  Unless there's a drop-off on either side of the ramp (or sidewalk) there's no need for handrails!


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2012)

Msradell said:
			
		

> From the OP and from the discussion I don't think handrails come into play in this case.  Unless there's a drop-off on either side of the ramp (or sidewalk) there's no need for handrails!


A sloped floor would not need handrails....a ramp would.....


----------



## mark handler (Dec 4, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> A sloped floor would not need handrails....a ramp would.....


Unless the ramp is a curb ramp


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2012)

In CA 36" is okay


----------

